# Dwarf Hair Grass no co2?



## aquariumrookie (Jun 26, 2014)

Can I grow Dwarf Hair Grass with good lighting, ferts, liquid co2, and NO pressurized co2?
THANKS!


----------



## brad.harper.9 (May 14, 2014)

Yes. I've done it in the past. Buy no co2 no ferts. It just grows more slowly.


----------



## Chrom0zone (Jun 4, 2006)

No Co2, no ferts.


----------



## joetank10 (Aug 13, 2014)

How many watts in this LED's and what size is the tank?


----------



## Chrom0zone (Jun 4, 2006)

It's a ADA 60-P, 17 gallons 24"x12"x14"

Lighting is very low profile Marineland double bright LED 24"

I'll try and trim it this weekend and post new pics.

Dwarf hairgrass grows like crazy.

Have a garra, shrimp, dwarf cories and some baby ramhorns for a cleaning crew, then ~12 rasboras.

Super low maintenance once it matured. 

I'll have A LOT of matures Dwarf Hairgrass after manicuring if anyone wants some.


----------



## Sicamore_Tree (Feb 12, 2006)

Ill take some.


----------



## marty93aus (Aug 1, 2014)

sorry to go off topic, but i was just wondering weather Dwarf Hair Grass is suitable for african cichlids? or any cichlids?


----------

